# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  Best medication for teens suffering with anxiety?

## ME

Please I am in need of urgent help. Don't say medication isn't the way to go, I know it isn't but I SERIOUSLY need medication, my anxiety is absolutely horrible as of now. I went to a road trip with my family yesterday and had one of the worse anxiety attacks ever and it keeps getting worse. I can barely walk around the mall and shop or go into my local supermarket without wanting to leave. I do not want Xanax, that is way too risky. Something not too strong and has close to no side affects I need it with school starting next week and how can I get prescribed something?

----------


## courtneysetley

I take 20mg of prozac. The prozac seems to help a lot, and there aren't many side affects to my knowledge 
Stay strong <3

----------


## Chloe

I use Bach rescue remedy spray I found medication didn't work for me but it's a herbal medicine that you can take as often as you need without worrying about ODing on there's no medical record and you can still drive and go about your day and it comes in liquid or tablet/cough sweet form and there's absolutely no side affects. Why not try that before the heavy medication. But then again entirely your choice  ::):  good luck hope you feel a bit stronger soon  ::):

----------


## Otherside

I took Propanolol/Inderol when things got bad and that helped. Some people have miracles with it, and it has no effect on other people. 

It's pretty much safe, non-addictive, non-sedative, pretty much has no side effects. I get the whole Xanax thing...I've never taken any for that reason. 

Or you could try St Johns Wort. You can get that over the counter at a chemist.

----------


## Wanda

Do you have any ability to get yourself to a therapist of any nature?  I was diagnosed in my teens and the cognitive behavior therapy my parents got me, along with short term medications to bring everything under control so I could deal with it, was the best thing. Start with your primary care doctor or if you are at college,  health services.  Good luck,  it takes hard work but you can  get this under control and get your life back!

----------


## kittyoverlord

My psychiatrist gave me Zoloft, and it's done wonders. I was terrified of taking meds for a while, but they're working really well. I started out on a small dose and raised it as my body adjusted. Zoloft's nice because it doesn't have a lot of scary side-effects, and it's easy to get off of if you want. I also have Neurontin for in the moment stress, which has been working well too. It's a non-adictive medication for seizures, but it's been shown to help with anxiety. If you don't want to get on anything too serious, that's what I would reccommend. I totally get not wanting to be on serious medication. But, also, everyone's different, and there's no telling what's going to work for you. 

Good luck. I hope you find what you need.

----------

